# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  có bộ pc không dùng quăng lên giao lưu nè

## mylove299

có con pc cấu hình cũng khá quăng lên đây cho bác nào cần. vỏ case e độ mica xấu hoắc cpu core i3 3220 3.3ghz main board h61 ram 2gb, nguồn 600w và ổ cứng 160gb. kèm theo màn hình 19 inch. xíu e chụp hình cho các bác. ai có máy nén khí mini hay gì liên đến cnc ko dùng thì giao lưu nhé. Update hình ảnh:

----------


## ppgas

Cho cái hình xem bác. Giao lưu món này trị giá ra sao vậy?

----------


## cuongmay

mình cũng có chút ham muốn với cái máy của bác . mình ở đường Mã Lò quận Bình Tân nếu gần thì bác ghé xem bác cần món gì,đồ cnc mình có khá nhiều.

----------


## mylove299

> mình cũng có chút ham muốn với cái máy của bác . mình ở đường Mã Lò quận Bình Tân nếu gần thì bác ghé xem bác cần món gì,đồ cnc mình có khá nhiều.


Những thứ em cần cụ thể gồm có những món linh tinh sau
bác nào có giao lưu hoặc e mua ạ.
1. ke vuông hay vai máy để dựng con H frame ht 300x300x140
2. tấm thép cho em nó ngồi kích thước tầm vuông 680 hoặc hơn
3. tấm thép hay bàn T hay tấm nhôm tầm 300x300 làm bàn máy
4. vài miếng nhôm tấm nhỏ để làm gá spindle mặt bích hay gá step..
5. nhôm tấm mỏng làm cái bồn khi cắt nhôm xịt nước khỏi chảy lung tung
6. combo ht tầm 300 ngang lớn xíu cho cứng để làm y
7. cái máy nén khí nhỏ nhỏ 
Tạm thời thế đã ai có món nào hú e nhé. cảm ơn cả nhà

----------


## mylove299

em định giá cả bộ theo thị trường tầm loanh quanh 3tr bác ạ

----------


## mylove299

còn cái DAC chưa xài bác nào thích thì giao lưu luôn nhé. E nó dùng giải mã âm thanh chất lượng cao chơi nhạc qua máy tính dùng cổng usb

----------

